
SSH Key-Signing: Never ssh-copy-id ever again - johnjelinek
https://github.com/the-container-store/SSH-Key-Signing
======
jalcazar
Nice! Seems like this solution uses only OpenSSH tools.

My company is offering another solution to centralized SSH access management:
'CloudGate Key Manager', which comes with a nice UI.
[https://www.cloudgateglobal.com/keymanager](https://www.cloudgateglobal.com/keymanager)

------
johnjelinek
Accompanying video presentation:
[https://youtu.be/XvE65TrGNpM](https://youtu.be/XvE65TrGNpM)

------
rick_mitterer
Awesome presentation. Been looking for something like this for our teams.

